# Two new arrivals - your comments & advice appreciated!



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just got these two, a Master Olympic and, I believe, a Superissimo - I still haven't had a chance to ride them! So this is partly to brag: 885 pounds sterling or 1293 dollars for both! The other thing is to get a few comments and pointers on changes, improvements, etc. (I think, for example, that the Superissimo is altogether too red; white bar tape would be nicer.) I've Googled the two bikes as much as possible, but this forum will probably get me a lot more information too ...


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

great finds! what is the tubing on the superissimo?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't know much about vintage Colnago's, but I love the look for the Superissimo. What year is that model from?


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

one80 said:


> I don't know much about vintage Colnago's, but I love the look for the Superissimo. What year is that model from?


From what I can see, there's some debate about whether the Superissimo is an 80's or 90's model. From what I can see on the web, the earlier ones had traditional curved forks and the later ones went "Colnago straight". 

This one also has a "95" date stamp under the saddle, but who knows whether it came with it originally.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

The Superissimo is Columbus Brain tubing. I got this off the Columbus site: "We strongly recommend Columbus Brain for cyclecross designs. This tube set is an excellent choice for creating a light, tough and strong cyclecross frame. Brain tubes feature round over-sized diameters that offer good resistance to accidental impacts. This allows for excellent durability for the life of the frame. Brain Tubes can either be lugged or fillet brazed. Large choice of wall thickness and butted diameters to strengthen your cyclecross frame. Brain tubing can also be used on either a road or track frame."

and this comes from another site: Columbus' Brain Oversize (or Brain OS) was 0.8mm at the butt and drawn down to 0.5mm in the center section. People loved the feel of Brain OS bikes, especially since the price was so reasonable.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, I should have posted the details:


*The Master Olympic:*
Colnago - Colombus Tubing
Centre BB to Top of Top Tube - 52cm
Top Tube Centre to Centre - 53cm
Campy 8 Speed Groupset:
Chorus 8 Speed Ergo's
Chorus 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks
Chorus Headset
Chorus Brake Calipers
Cinelli Bars and Intergrated Dura Ace Stem
Sella Success Seat
Mavic CXP30 wheels with Campy Hubs


*The Superissimo*
Colnago - Brain Tubing
Centre BB to Centre Top Tube - 52cm
Top Tube Centre to Centre - 53cm
Colnago 8 Speed Groupset:
Mirage 8 Speed Ergo's
Athena 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks
Chorus Headset
Mirage Brake Calipers
Cinelli Bars and Stem
San Marco Rolls Seat
Campy VENTO wheels


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Granted, I am looking at this thread on my Blackberry and can't see too well, but from what I can see you got one heck of a deal for $1,250. I would have had a hard time passing up those two bikes at that combined price. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks to this thread ..... now i know that the steel Colnago i had re-finished is a Superissimo ---


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

do note that the Columbus sticker is a new one --- replacing a torn Brain sticker


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice job, 1Cebu! I took mine for the first outing on Saturday - lovely ride, sure and solid. I felt a lot more confident on it than I have for a long time on my old bike (the Le Turbo, a brand trhat was locally made in South africa in the 80's).


----------

